# Hell hath frozen over: DPReview reviews the 1DX II



## ahsanford (Jul 27, 2016)

DPReview reviews its first 1D rig since the 1D4 in 2010:

https://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-1d-x-mark-ii

- A


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 27, 2016)

Finally it really has been a long time since they reviewed 1series camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2016)

DPR has tons of money now that they have so much advertising, and accept $$ from camera manufacturers to produce stories about cameras.

This means that they can afford to purchase and test high end equipment as well as broaden their range of tested items.

The downside is that there is always a concern in my mind when a site relies too much on $$ or loans from manufacturers of the equipment that they review. DPR still seems to be pretty independent in their reviews, but the pressure is going to be there when $$ are involved.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 28, 2016)

[quote author=Nikon-shooting DPR reviewer confused by Canon AF systems]
• AF-C becomes jumpy when set for subjects that change pace
[/quote]

I couldn't find a setting for AF-C anywhere in the 1D X II manual. :


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 28, 2016)

Strikes me as a pretty thorough and balanced review.

Jack


----------



## candyman (Jul 28, 2016)

Image quality RAW of 5D MKIII better than 1Dx MKII.....according to DPR comparison..... ??? ....is that the expereince of others too? (those who used 5D MKIII and now 1Dx MKII)


----------



## arthurbikemad (Sep 5, 2016)

I use mk3 and 1DX2, the mk3 maybe the tiniest bit sharper but you'd be looking for the 2mp difference in the two, perhaps at max zoom in LR and ideal conditions you may see the advantage if you study them hard enough, if I am honest I think I have seen slightly sharper images from the mk3 BUT the conditions have to be perfect, unless you shoot under studio conditions I think that's rare, the 1DX2 beats the mk3 big time in all other ways! So much so the mk3 feels dated compared to the 1DX2, it gets worse depending on what lens, for example from min to max FD the mk3 doesn't even focus with the 500/4, it does but you need to manually focus 80% of the way before the 5D3 picks up and locks on, the 1DX2 snaps to the subject from one end to the other, if your shooting close and want to follow a subject as it moves away the mk3 is not so bad but the 1DX2 is mind blowing AF wise even at 700/5.6! Also noise is an issue for me with the 5D3, the 1DX2 has noise much higher up but it cleans up nice, where the 5D3 cleans up lower down images always look soft. As for speed and shutter lag, well, as I say the 1DX2 is mind blowing, also video is superb on the 1DX2, I am not even sure why they would compare them tbh. Having now read the DPr review I feel its STILL bias to the Nikon, I used the D5 for a day and feel completely the opposite to the review! I love the way DPr seem to always be able to talk down the Canon whereas they never highlight the downsides of Sony and Nikon, perhaps the pay off still sways the other way..


----------



## auditom (Sep 5, 2016)

I had the opportunity to test a 1DX MII this weekend. This is an unbelievable performing camera.
Compared to my trusty 1DS MIII it does everything better. The new sensor generation is a revelation,
AF performance with keeper rates of almost 100% are nothing out of the ordinary. 
Image quality has an almost three-dimensional look which is easy discernible from other cameras.
My advice for people who are interested in this camera: try it out and you will never look back


----------

